# Lagrange, GA-6 mo. f, #32726/kennel 48



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15326526

This sweet girl is in need of a forever home. She is really sweet and loving. If you would like to meet or adopt this adorable girl then please *call 706-298-3606 *or come by the shelter we are located at 1390 Orchard Hill Road. Hours are Monday - Friday 10 am until 5 pm and Saturday 10- am until noon. Adoption fee is 75.00. You will receive a voucher that goes towards the first set of shots and neutering with the Humane Society paying some of the difference. Adoption fee can only be paid via check or money order. NO CASH 

City Of LaGrange Animal Shelter 
LaGrange, GA 
706-298-3606


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump for this little girl. She looks so much like my Riley at that age.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable girl, looks understandably nervous....

______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from the Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Back to page 1 little girl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a doll!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Such a precious little girl...


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Morning Bump!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------

